# Has anyone used ....



## theredbaron (Jul 31, 2014)

Xlibris or AuthorHouse for your publishing?

I have currently put my nonfiction book aside for a moment while I work through some issues in the chapters and dragged out my old fiction book I wrote out as a kid but never got around to publishing. 

After some revisions I will be publishing.

But I am wondering about the two print on demands mentioned above.


Experiences, problems, anything please


----------



## Terry D (Jul 31, 2014)

Neither are recommended by the Predators and Editors website, http://pred-ed.com/peba.ht. LuLu and CreateSpace are both reputable, large, print-on-demand companies.


----------



## Sam (Jul 31, 2014)

Avoid AuthorHouse like the plague. It's nothing more than a scam.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree, stay away from those "publishers." Exlibris and authorhouse are both owned by Publish America and they are infamous for taking advantage of new authors.

 Use Amazon Createspace to self publish. It's user friendly and you can self-pub after a little learning time. And you can also publish your book to Kindle at the same time.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 8, 2014)

I can recommend Lulu. I was with them from when they started and have had reasonable success. At present, I have more than 200 books through them.
Of course, the problem is that sales will constantly dwindle if you don't get mention elsewhere. There are simply too many books being POD self-published.
Lulu is easy to use and is protective of their clients. They are very accurate about reporting sales and paying. A company in India (I believe) bootlegged. I find a lot more "used" copies available at ridiculous prices, all of which trace back to them.
This can happen with any of them. It even happens to the traditionals.


----------

